# Best bait shop in Michigan for the ice angler



## tightlineyellowline (Mar 11, 2014)

My vote goes to Michigan tackle on Columbia in Battle Creek 
Ed who runs this shop goes out of his way to have what every ice angler needs. Great shop, great people


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

My vote goes to Angler's Point on Lake Saint Clair.

Never heard a bad word about em
They've always treated me right.
Honest fishing reports.
Friendly and if time permits always willing to chat and help.( can't expect a chatty conversation with a line of fisherman waiting to get their bait)
Stock everything and sharpen auger blades to like new condition


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Frank's


----------



## grizzschmitt (Jan 15, 2014)

Armstrong's in Whitehall. No where else can you find a selection of merchandise with such varying prices. If you dig through the pile on the floor underneath what you're looking for you might find it for a dollar cheaper. Just watch out for the dog poo.


----------



## cb223 (Mar 28, 2010)

Armstrongs is one of my favorites also.


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

No contest...

Knutson's

<*)))>{


----------



## tightlineyellowline (Mar 11, 2014)

Please put the locations to these places so they get as much biz. As possible. They are there for us so let's spread the word for them


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

tightlineyellowline said:


> My vote goes to Michigan tackle on Columbia in Battle Creek
> Ed who runs this shop goes out of his way to have what every ice angler needs. Great shop, great people


http://www.michigantackle.com/ Carries a lot of hard to find jigs


----------



## rodmen (Jan 14, 2014)

Anglers point n Brian's blue water bait Lk st clair hands down


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

I happen to have two. If i am fishing saint Clair i would have to say sports mans direct. If i am fishing around where i live Knutson's in Brooklyn gets my vote.


----------



## steelers fan (Dec 5, 2004)

Brenners bait & tackle in GR


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

franks in linwood
been going there for almost 60 years


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

steelers fan said:


> Brenners bait & tackle in GR



+1.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

Jays in Gaylord has been pretty good for me. I'm too far away to check those other places, though id like to. The alternative here would be dunhams. Jays has an expensive reputation, but has consistently been a little cheaper than dunhams. I was surprised to see they re stocked some of the stuff half way through the season. Try to use the membership coupons at dunhams and only their junk stuff qualifies. All jays was missing was minnows. Couple nice little bait shops nearby for minnows already though.


----------



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

Jays has the best supply hands down. Brenners is my second just because the brothers and the cool mounts


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

[QUOT=tightlineyellowline;5423034]My vote goes to Michigan tackle on Columbia in Battle Creek 
Ed who runs this shop goes out of his way to have what every ice angler needs. Great shop, great people[/QUOTE]

X2. If Ed doesn't have it he will find it for you!! Great hours too. Opens early and stays late. Shrubby 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lookinfopike (Dec 21, 2005)

tightlineyellowline said:


> My vote goes to Michigan tackle on Columbia in Battle Creek
> Ed who runs this shop goes out of his way to have what every ice angler needs. Great shop, great people


Ed gets my vote as well.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Been a few years since I've been there but Pilgrim's Village had one of the best selections of ice fishing gear I've seen. But since Frank's is on the way to my cabin and their selection is great it has become my favorite.


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

Franks in Linwood top of the line guys


----------



## Bullet6911 (Jul 1, 2012)

First trip to franks today and oh boy I have to say it was the best bait/tackle store I've been in.


----------



## V's Tease (Oct 20, 2008)

Sportsmens direct on lake st clair gets my vote


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Witch ever bait store that is the most conveniently located on the way to my fishing spot that day, bait shops are for minnows & worms, beer and munchies, and shares knowledge, they may sell some tackle, but the focus needs to be on location ,bait & local knowledge, licenses & hopefully beer
I do not buy minnows from tackle shops, the reason being if we make a habit of that we will not be supporting bait shops and they will be gone, try calling the tackle store 50 miles away and asking them to find you help with your broke down machine , your local bait shop has not only people coming in and out all day and they have friends that live near-buy, and that's their true value
with that being said around here its Wyandotte boat launch for bait, Andy's in Melvindale for tackle


----------



## antlergeek23 (Oct 22, 2013)

Sportsmen's direct on LSC has the best selection


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

antlergeek23 said:


> Sportsmen's direct on LSC has the best selection


How many different kinds of minnows do they stock?


----------



## damkeeper (Feb 25, 2015)

Franks ,Walleye capital and home of the controversial black hole. Linwood, Michigan.


----------



## antlergeek23 (Oct 22, 2013)

scooter_trasher said:


> How many different kinds of minnows do they stock?



Perch minnows, walleye minnows, suckers


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

grizzschmitt said:


> Armstrong's in Whitehall. No where else can you find a selection of merchandise with such varying prices. If you dig through the pile on the floor underneath what you're looking for you might find it for a dollar cheaper. Just watch out for the dog poo.


 
Everyone should experience shopping at Armstrong's at least once. I can't stand being in there for more than 20 minutes or claustrophobia sets in. No where else have I seen 40,000 square feet of merchandise crammed into 3,000 square feet. 

Literally climbing over piles of crap to look at more crap. There is a section that looks like a compound bow museum which is kind of neat.


----------

